# Man Killed on Claude Road last night...



## Ranbay (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-17880799


----------



## jannerboyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

shit i used to work supporting people with autism in oakfield street - nice enough area but always a few dodgy characters wandering about for some reason. always feel pretty safe in cardiff wandering about wherever, hope that doesn't start to change in what is generally a really chilled city


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 28, 2012)

you got the YMCA or whatever at the bottom, i lived on Claude road and have lived on Connaught Road twice.

My brother lives top of Oakfeild, right on the corner Snipe street, but there moving end of this month.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2012)

yes nasty  hope they catch the 'running man'

i live near there atm and indeed there are a few dodgy characters knocking about and passing through
my bro used to work in the YMCA and had plenty of tales


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2012)

dead man apparently a 68 yr old killed with a single stab wound


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 29, 2012)

ddraig said:


> dead man apparently a 68 yr old killed with a single stab wound


...elderly and with a learning disability 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-17885643


----------



## weltweit (Apr 29, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you got the YMCA or whatever at the bottom, i lived on Claude road and have lived on Connaught Road twice.


I am pretty sure I lived in Claude Road also. Grotty bedsit.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 29, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I am pretty sure I lived in Claude Road also. Grotty bedsit.


 
yeah mine also, top floor flat right up the end, the guy from McDonners knows me so well he says hello when i see him in town... 

It's closed now tho....


----------



## weltweit (Apr 29, 2012)

Then I lived in Gold Street, with a great Italian Cafe at the end of the road opposite the police station.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not far from there now


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2012)

RIP Peter
Disability Rights Campaigner








			
				Walesonline said:
			
		

> In a statement, the Mr Lewis’ sister and brother, Anne Wood and Michael Lewis, said: “Peter was born in a time when special needs were not addressed in the respectful way that we are now used to. He had a brilliant brain and an excellent memory, and went to school in Gabalfa, then Pengam in Cardiff.​*Murder victim was popular disability rights campaigner*​​“The little talent that Peter had, he used it to the limit; far more than an able bodied person would with all of their talent. Peter always used to say that disability is not inability.​​


​


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

Really sad and horrid


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

> Mr Lewis was a member of Cardiff People First, a self advocacy organisation run by people with learning disabilities.
> 
> In 2006, the pensioner was pictured alongside Cardiff singer Charlotte Church in a South Wales Echo article as part of a campaign to stop care spending cuts.
> 
> In an interview with the Echo, Mr Lewis described how the group had improved his life, saying: “I feel very good about myself now... I have achieved and accomplished so much.”


 
Fuck's sake. That's terrible. What kind of scumbag murders a 68 yr old pensioner with learning difficulties?
I hope this pondlife cunt is found and banged up pronto.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 30, 2012)

the guy was knocking and banging doors until someone came to the door, it seems this guy was the only one who opend the door


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

My nephew lives right by there too.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 30, 2012)

My brother was out on oakfeild street at 1am trying to find his bird who was pissed up and trying to get back from town.... luckly he found her before this fucker did.,...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 30, 2012)

That's dreadful. I really hope they catch the killer quickly, it clearly was motiveless if it was just the first person to open their door, perhaps to offer help to whoever was banging on the door.  I find it profoundly depressing.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 30, 2012)

Snipe street is close loads of cops there now by the crofts pub... no info as yet


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah whole pub taped off apparently! "incident at the crofts" reportedly said by plod to mate nearby


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2012)

BBC saying a 31 year old arrested


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2012)

hope he is the one!

report of armed police in Constellation St last night too, don't know if related


----------



## Ranbay (May 1, 2012)

10-12 cop cars and vans just went past me outside City Hall.... mostly unmarked with real ones font back light and sounders going off....


----------



## Ranbay (May 1, 2012)

The guy they nicked is a regular in the Crofts... that's why it was surounded last night... lives just on the corner by Cyfartha Store.


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2012)

hope he is the one!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2012)

He's been charged.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-17935000


----------



## Ranbay (May 3, 2012)

He ran down to Newport road and dumped his clothes in the lane...

so it's going to be easy as with the DNA.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> He ran down to Newport road and dumped his clothes in the lane...
> 
> so it's going to be easy as with the DNA.


 
Hope the police do a good job with the evidence.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 3, 2012)

god, there really are some things that try your soul.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Hope the police do a good job with the evidence.


They're hoping to speak to this potential witness (who is not suspected of any involvement in the crime).




http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-18366916


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2013)

reposted from Cardiff chitter chatter
killed last April! RIP Peter
senseless bullshit 

*William Jones guilty of Peter Lewis murder in Claude rd last year*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21194811


> Mr Lewis, who had one eye and had great difficulty moving without the aid of a carer and his walking stick, was confronted by Jones in Claude Road at 02:30 BST on 28 April 2012.
> Jones, of Cardiff, fatally stabbed Mr Lewis in the stomach.
> 
> A tape recording of an emergency call Mr Lewis made in his dying moments was played to the jury.
> ...


----------



## shygirl (Feb 1, 2013)

So sad  

My mum knew him, well, I guess lots of people did in Roath.  RIP.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 2, 2013)

bang the fucking bastard up and throw away the key, gentle people murdered by dogs like this. And those two idiots who murdered that lad on Ninian road for a lousy thousand pound,


----------



## nogojones (Feb 2, 2013)

You get what you pay for when it comes to hitmen


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 3, 2013)

someone else gets what you pay for..


----------

